# Sticky  Memorial thread for dogs that have passed



## kek25

Thought I'd start this thread in memory of our dogs that have passed. Please post a single best photo that you have with birthdate and date of death together with any words you might want to write in remembrance.










*JAKE
07/2003 - 03/2014
A TRUE "MEAT DOG." LOYAL AND TOLERANT TO THE VERY END. RIP, BUDDY.*


----------



## colvinch

Jasper RIP
Rescued 10/2006- 9/21/13
You are still missed every day buddy, you have left paw prints on our hearts


----------



## drwink

Our last GSP "Eli" not sure on the DOB as he was a rescue dog. He came to us in December 2000 and we figured he was close to 18 months. He passed in May of 2013. He was really my wife's best companion and stuck to her like glue, He was creamated and is on the headboard of my wifes side of the bed. RIP Eli, you will never be forgotton.


----------



## Worm Dunker

This is my first setter Orange Sam 2-2-94 to 12-12-08. I had a lot of dogs before him but he was my first real grouse dog. We hunted pheasant and quail in Ks. and pheasant and quail in Iowa. He changed me from a shoot them out the window meat hunter to a bird hunter.








[/IMG] 

This was my second setter Black Berry Gypsy we called her Maggie 5-96 to 1-07. She died 10 days after this pictures was taken and both her and Sammy's ashes are buried under this tree in my best honny hole. She was a rescue dog. She had been changed to a dog house on a two foot chain as a pup. I got her at age two. She was my best setter ever so far. And the best woodcock dog I've hunted over. If there is a heaven and my best friend Harold made it I'll bet my setter are still out hunting his Elhew Pointers. Both these and all my setters go back to Ch. Stoakely's Jake








[/IMG]


----------



## Padilen

8-16-12

















8-16-13


----------



## post126

Remington on point last yr. It was the last time I had her out on birds.

05/01 - 04/18/14


----------



## shawnhunts1

We lost our brittany Tess yesterday to lupus. I had to put her down it was quick and peaceful.


----------



## michgundog

RIP "Indy" Connemara's Indiana Sunrise JH 8/2/200310/28/2013


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## midwestfisherman

Aspen 

03/13/2010 - 06/15/2014

Rest in peace Little Buddy. You will be missed!! 










This is a little something that my wife put together.


----------



## sundaytrucker

Good thread idea.

RIP Springset What A Boy (Max) 1/4/2002 - 10-4-2014
Love you buddy!
Pic and thoughts when the pain subsides a bit.


----------



## Bobby

Ruby Lou, 2005 - 2014

Left to Right Ruby Lou is the second dog. This photo was taken a few hours before she left us.

Ruby Lou, Cracklin Tail Speed X Pioneer Nina. When we got on the list for a puppy from this litter we were 5th. When the litter was born there were only 3 puppies. I really wanted a Speed dog. Scott Chaffee told me to be patient, he'll get back in a couple days. 2 days later we had dibs on the last pup left. We were happy, she cam home a few days later. Last week we loaded up the 4 setters and headed for Montana, a week on the Praries. We arrived Sunday morning, and by 3 we were on our first walk with Ruby and her get, Maddie Mae. 10 minutes later we walked into a stand in front of Ruby and 15 sharpies lifted. She didn't need to retrieve, all 10 shots passed by the birds and fell listlessly to the ground. She finished that walk with a stand on a brood of pheasant. No shots fired, the season is yet to open on these. She kept up the good bird work the rest of the week and our shooting improved. I didn't take many notes, I have no idea how many we dropped over her, but she had stands on every walk. Friday was our last day on the prairie and the same duo as our first walk took our last walk. Ruby started by pinning 3 sharpies on a ridge top. They lifted before I could get in range. She then pinned a single and my partner missed. That single flew to a shelter belt. We sent Ruby that way and the Garmin beeped at 250 yards. She was standing tall with Maddie backing when I arrived. It blew out the back of the tree line and lived another day. Her next stand was a large covey where we dropped 3. We walked to pick up the 2 closest, we turned to send her for a retrieve and she was standing again. This was a single that I missed. My shooting was very bad on this walk. We turned her around and sent her to retrieve the 3rd bird from the previouis stand. She ran down the winged sharpie and bought it alive, to hand. We took a break, watered both dogs and decided we were finished, heading back to the truck about a 1/4 mile distant. The dogs hunted their way back. Just before arriving the Garmin beeped, Ruby standing at 122 yards. I crested a small rise and couldn't see her. Confused I looked around, looked back at the Garmin, she's 80 yards I should see her. Maddie then came down, spun and stopped right where the Garmin indicated Ruby was standing. Something was wrong, I ran, she was flat on her side, she was gone. I tried CPR, I then ran her back to the truck to soak her with cool water, but in looking back, she was gone when I found her. It was a long ride home.


----------



## Jimbos

Here's Maxwell, he was more human then some humans. He loved to swim and walk in the woods and was dedicated to the family.
We had to put him down two years a go this month, when I came home from work at 1am he was paralyzed. It still haunts me if I acted to quick and should of I tried to have tests done.
I carry one of his dog tags on my key chain.


----------



## us11857

Koda was my beautiful llewellin setter, born 12/15/2010 died 12/30/2013. My 2 year old son called him "Boo". He was the first "kid" my wife and I had. Truly a gift from God that brought so much happiness to our family. He was a grouse hunting machine. Unfortunately he swallowed something he shouldn't have and passed away on the operating table trying to get it removed. We miss him dearly.


----------



## pikestalker

Lady, my GSP, 1999-2013
Gone but never forgotten!


----------



## Black GSP

Great pinned thread and certainly some great dogs we had in the past. As my hunting buddy / 1st cousin says, hope that our bird dogs meet us up above when our time is over! Here is a pic of my GSP Gunnar I lost to brain / throat cancer. Amazing thing is he showed no sign of the tumor during the hunting season and it hit him hard just after the season was over. 







He certainly loved to hunt like a champ and was a great family dog when not in the field. Is now part of a slew in SD where we took a lot of roosters from (name the slew after him). Will always remember him getting out of the truck and holding his nose up high and took in all the smells of out west or up north. Certainly miss that ol bird dog! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MDof2




----------



## michgundog

After 15 years as a companion and heck of a great bird dog. Connemara's Brit-O'Briar JH took her final breath. RIP Brit!!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RClark1985

Pretty dogs pictures on here. We lost this guy to a car accident. He was a great dog. Fortunately I was able to get a male that he sired. The pup is five months old and a lot like his dad. 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bobby

Gordie 1998 - 2014

Gordie, Gordo, The Gordster, Boots, Doodle, Gordon T Setter, The Shadow. Gordie started it all, started all this bird dog stuff. It all began in August 1998 when we pulled into a farm yard in Cass City Mi., opened a barn door and 6 puppies rolled into the yard, their mother trailing. She was a medium sized, field bred Gordon setter, Maggie. In a kennel next to the barn was the stud, a tall, broad shouldered, well-built black and white setter male. 
An hour later we were on the road with a new companion. We stopped at a grocery in Caro, bought dog food, a bowl, a collar and a leash. When we arrived home we saw he was full of fleas. He spent the night in the back bathroom and howled till dawn. 
Monday he was bathed, brushed, combed and picked thru until the last flea was gone. He then introduced himself to the neighborhood. We still hadnt named him, kicking around any number of ideas. It wasnt until Tuesday, the creative juices flowing; we called each other at work and settled on Gordie. It surely fit.
Thru Gordie we met a number of folks who remain friends to this day. First, the Craigs at the Huntsman, Craig Novotny and Craig Shaw. Craig Shaw spent the summer training Gordie and me. When we went for our final session we asked, Is he any good? Hell never embarrass you. He never did.
The following summer a desire for more formal training led us to Justin McGrail. On our interview run with Gordie he took a 40-acre hay field in one long cast. As he passed the planted pigeon he skidded to a stop in a cloud of dust, switched ends and stuck that bird. Oh my god! were the exact words from Justins mouth. Gordie stood tall as we walked the 120 yards to his point.
Looking for a place to free run our dogs we discovered Highland, the Silo course. That first day another guy running dogs chased us thru the course wanting to talk. It was Ron Levitan. He convinced us to go to Gladwin and run in the Amateur hunting dog stake. We did and we took home 2 ribbons on that trip. Gordie ran that same stake a number of times, placing 1st at 12 years old, second 3 times and a number of 3rds and honorable mentions. That first trial was our introduction to Gladwin. I think we are sticking around for a while longer.
Weve hunted nearly every county in Michigans lower peninsula that hold grouse. We have hunted the thumb and shot wild pheasant over his points. During a southern Michigan December hunt he stuck a covey of 8 wild quail. It might be his only find where he stood broke. He had some of his best bird dog days in the UP where we had a camp for 10 years. He hunted Montana at 15 years of age. He pointed his last wild birds the fall of his 15th year in Benzie County, 2 woodcock on a 10-minute run. His first and last grouse were no more that 100 yards apart in Kalkaska County.
This weekend on a trip north was the 1st trip north in 16 years without him in the back seat. Last Thursday he told us it was time. We took him, we unleashed him, we whistled him on and he took one last long smooth cast across the Rainbow Bridge to join with his kennel mates, Gwennie Mae and Ruby Lou.


----------



## Lloydboy

Today was end of era... Out of great sorrow, Isaac came into my life July 24th, 1999. He brought a lot of laughter into my family. He took me places I never dreamed, and it is amazing how a dog can change your life. Because of Isaac, I took shooting lessons, got a gun fitting, which lead to becoming a certified shoot coach. Began guiding pheasant hunts at Wycamp Lake Club. Got involved with the Ruffed Grouse Society, and help get our local chapter restarted along side Mike McDonald. 

In 2001 I moved to Traverse City, to work at Fieldsport and apprentice to learn gun fittings. Meet a lot of neat people during my time in TC, people like Fritz Heller, Chris Batha, Michael McIntosh and many, many more... 
In 2004, Isaac and I moved back up to Alanson. Started guiding full time at Wycamp in the fall. Which lead to waiting tables at Chandler's - A Restaurant in 2005, which lead to my current job at Great Lakes Wine and Spirits. 


In 2006 I bought a new male pup, Abe, to help out Isaac. That was the beginning of Greenwing Kennel. I ran him in the first APLA test here in MI, and received his CPR title under Bruce Smiley with a near perfect score. 
Which lead to getting Becca in January 2011, which took me down a whole another journey. From her spending time down at HuntersRose Labradors, getting involved with Northern Michigan Retriever Club and the great guys like Mike Sauer, Mike Garver (Zeke Garverman) Mike Hickey, and the rest of the NMRC crew! 

A lot of my friendships with many of you and my career path came about because of one special dog... Isaac. It has been a great 16 years!!! He was one heck of dog! He still is the standard I measure all dogs... But today, with great sorrow, I took Isaac to Mac at Bay Pines Vet for one final time... *I'm going to miss my hunting buddy.*


----------



## Worm Dunker

Bobby I am so sorry. Old Gordie was a special dog. I remember this spring/summer Gordie was stone deaf but still was dragging Diane down to the lake behind Alibi Hall for a swim. I believe my dogs are the only ones that I have more pictures of than yours. Give Diane a big huge for me and God willing I hope to you at Gladwin this spring.


----------



## jasonmichalski

I just lost my 7 old Britney this morning she rolled into another static seizure like she had about 16 months ago when she ate some paint balls, this time it was really bad and she passed before we made it to the vet.































Meka- May 2007- February 2015


----------



## ESS

Just put my old springer Rosie down today. It's never easy. I don't have any pictures on my tablet but she was the best dog that I ever had in the field. Fast, stylish and very obedient. She had been retired for the past couple of seasons and lived a good retirement on a nice soft pillow. She will be misses



Ed


----------



## michgundog

ESS said:


> Just put my old springer Rosie down today. It's never easy. I don't have any pictures on my tablet but she was the best dog that I ever had in the field. Fast, stylish and very obedient. She had been retired for the past couple of seasons and lived a good retirement on a nice soft pillow. She will be misses
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Sorry Ed! Rosie was a good on that's for sure. Very stylish, I remember many times either at a training session or a trial being very impressed with you and her as a true team of dog and handler. RIP Rosie!!


----------



## ESS

Thanks Mike. We never amounted to much in trials, but in the grouse woods she was great.


----------



## jasonmichalski




----------



## kek25

The girls had my painting of Jake framed for Father's Day so that I could hang it in my office. I think they did a great job with it.


----------



## yooperguy

That looks really nice.


----------



## midwestfisherman

That's cool!


----------



## jlucky

Put my 12.5 year old down today. She will be missed! Even with the cancer and other problems she had it was still one of the hardest things I've had to do. RIP my friend!


----------



## kek25

jlucky said:


> Put my 12.5 year old down today. She will be missed! Even with the cancer and other problems she had it was still one of the hardest things I've had to do. RIP my friend!


 Sorry for your loss. Never easy.


----------



## michgundog

kek25 said:


> Sorry for your loss. Never easy.


----------



## Big Frank 25

*MAGNUM*
*10/04/2005 – 8/26/2014
One year ago today. 
My son's first dog. He did a fine job!














*​


----------



## kek25

Big Frank 25 said:


> *MAGNUM*
> *10/04/2005 – 8/26/2014
> One year ago today.
> My son's first dog. He did a fine job!
> View attachment 188231
> View attachment 188232
> *​


 Good looking boy. Like the Detroit River photo! Sorry for your son's loss.


----------



## Tootall628

Sarge
GSP/Chocolate Lab
11-15-2008 to 12-26-2014
"Tall lanky and clumsy, just like his owner"

Sarge was my first bird dog that I got an accident of my sisters dogs having pups...best accident ever. He turned out to be a great hunter an even better dog and my best friend. Unfortunately he was hit by a car the day after Christmas...I suspect chasing bunnies. He will be missed


----------



## jem44357

That's her in my profile pic... Lady Amber De-Kidd I had her 14 unforgettable years I lost her in 2012. Dame Lady Belle of Rollcrest. Sire Renegades Kansas Kidd. She was trained through Farmland Pheasant Hunters with Preston Mann. She was with me through some tough years after the loss of my son in '94 and my divorce in '03 after 26 years of marriage... don't know if I would have made it without her! She was a die hard hunter always wanted to go and never wanted to quit.

Jim


----------



## huntingnut

Alex, born March 2000 .... Died March 2012. That was his last trip to deer camp, he died 2 days after this picture was taken. RIP my friend!

Here's a pretty cool song called Labrador written by Walt Gabbard


----------



## Worm Dunker

It's a said day my son had to put his Treeing Fiest down due to cancer. Mijo lived with us on and off for a couple years. He hung around setters long enough he even started to point.


----------



## kek25

Lost my second setter in just under 2 years at age 9. Too young! He came from blue blood and was everything I could ask for in both a bird dog and house pet. Not an aggressive bone in his body. Saturday 11/29/15 he was his energetic self playing with the other dogs and enjoying life. Sunday 11/30/15 he ate his morning food well but a few hours later acted like he had GI upset. No big deal I thought (had given him some pork mixed in with his food and thought it didn't agree with him). Gave him some kaopectate and he seemed fine. Went out for a few hours and came home to find him laying down next to the Christmas tree barely breathing. Called the emergency vet and let them know we were on our way. By the time I could get him situated in the backseat of the truck he was gone. Thought I missed and torsion in his gut and failed to get him treatment quick enough. Necropsy found be had a hemangiosarcoma on his heart that had ruptured and there would have been nothing they could have done to save him even if he had gone in earlier. Just sorry he had to suffer that way. Never showed any signs of being ill before Sunday. RIP Roy. You were the best!


----------



## Worm Dunker

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BarryPatch

Vixen. Born Thanksgiving day 2004 and passed on Halloween 2017. The sweetest, gentlest dog I've known. A companion to my children from birth and loved by them until her last day. The picture is from her first season in 2005 on our farm as is my avatar.


----------



## jasonmichalski

Had to put my 12 year old beagle down about a month and half ago, now this last Sunday my top bird dog Hollywood, was died at feeding time in his box, he was only 7 and showed no signs of anything being wrong.






































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7

That sucks. Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2 Rivers

I had my vet put down my Brittany Monty, this past June, he was 13 1/2 y.o., I adopted him at 7 weeks it's never easy. My other Britt was almost 17 y.o. and adopted him at 11 months.
They learn your habits and you learn their routine, it's enjoyable, work and rewarding. I've thought about going to another breed, but will probably stick with a Britt.


----------



## alpha/wolf

Your dogs have that look of duty and loyalty. RIP.


----------



## vincke07

Said goodbye to my best friend, hunting buddy, and bird dog I’ve had the pleasure of knowing today. We didn’t hunt as much as we would have liked to, but his nose was gold, especially in the later years. Tricolored brittney that was excellent with family. Who says a house dog can’t be a bird dog...





















Buried him at the farm where he loved to be. Wild pheasant tracks next to him.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Posted a thread a few weeks ago in the sound off forum. Finally had to put my buddy Otto down this morning. Had him at the vet twice in the last month. Full of tumors, stopped eating...I am so sad my body hurts. He was a very good boy and will be missed dearly. Great family dog...

April 27, 2007 - May 6, 2018
RIP.





  








10/27/2008




__
MIoutdoorsjunkie


__
Oct 27, 2008












  








Otto12345




__
MIoutdoorsjunkie


__
Aug 23, 2007


----------



## Nostromo

Sad thing to be sure.


----------



## Dish7

Sorry for your loss. Looks like he was a great companion.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Thanks guys....super hard day for me. First time in 11 years this evening I haven't had to fill a dog bowl with food. I am trying to wrap my head around that for the last two hours


----------



## bigmac

Had to put my girl Maisy down yesterday morning....the vet totally screwed up the process and she did not go out easily. They had to give her two of the relaxation shots and she would not relax, between my balling and her panting the vet administered the big shot and she was not at ease. I held her until the end. Sick to my stomach...I got her for my one year old daughter at the time. Maisy had a few mass cell tumors and a large tumor in her chest. The heat lately was making her pant and cough and she wasn’t moving well at all. I missed hearing her nails click on the floor coming to greet me this morning...feeling depressed but at least her pain is over. She deserved to go out better. She was 12


----------



## Dish7

Sorry for your loss. Must have been cool to watch Maisy and your daughter grow together. Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

bigmac said:


> View attachment 311311
> Had to put my girl Maisy down yesterday morning....the vet totally screwed up the process and she did not go out easily. They had to give her two of the relaxation shots and she would not relax, between my balling and her panting the vet administered the big shot and she was not at ease. I held her until the end. Sick to my stomach...I got her for my one year old daughter at the time. Maisy had a few mass cell tumors and a large tumor in her chest. The heat lately was making her pant and cough and she wasn’t moving well at all. I missed hearing her nails click on the floor coming to greet me this morning...feeling depressed but at least her pain is over. She deserved to go out better. She was 12


Sorry for your loss....I put mine down today and have been crying all day and am up drinking now..

There is no good way to get it done. My dog hated the vet. Last time he was there (2 weeks ago) they drew blood and he was panting and shaking like a leaf. From the begining, I promised myself I would be the one to put him down. It hurt really, really bad, but that is what I did this morning. Hopefully the pain associated with doing it myself was his pain that I took from him. Rightfully so....I owe that to him.


----------



## bigmac

Thanks guys, yes it was great watching the two grow up. My daughter will be 13 soon. I contemplated doing “it” myself but figured the vet would be able to calculate and administer the appropriate doses....WRONG
Last night I dreamt she came into our room and was wagging her tail and was excited....I woke myself up


----------



## English Setter Gal

bigmac said:


> Thanks guys, yes it was great watching the two grow up. My daughter will be 13 soon. I contemplated doing “it” myself but figured the vet would be able to calculate and administer the appropriate doses....WRONG
> Last night I dreamt she came into our room and was wagging her tail and was excited....I woke myself up


Please do not be so quick to say your Vet screwed up. Many times it is so hard to let go of a beloved dog that you wait too long. The dog’s blood pressure is so low that the drugs take a long time to work.


----------



## wirehair

Sorry Bigmac. It will take time to heal. Rest in Peace Maisy


----------



## Bonz 54

My Sweet Megan

She was born August 12 th, 2007 and it was Love at first sight. We already had her Aunt Maggie and Loved her so much we went back to the breeder and got Megan. I had read Everything I could find on Epilepsy, which Maggie had. Her Elhew ancestry declared she would be a great Grouse dog and she was. The Epilepsy didn't rear it's ugly head until she was four and a half, which is late. I thought we were really in the clear. That proved not to be so.

She did prove to be the sweetest dog I have ever had the privilege to know and the bravest spirit. She took all the seizures in stride and there were MANY of them. 4 medications 3 times a day did keep them at bay for a while. She absolutely LOVED everyone. In the almost 11 years of her life I heard her bark maybe 6 times. At our previous house we had extensive flower gardens and she would relentlessly hunt Toads hiding there. She would not do them any harm but would bring them to me with her mouth all foamed up due to the rotten taste they obviously had. But she wouldn't quit.

It was because of the onset of the Epilepsy that I temporarily stopped Grouse hunting. I will not hunt without a dog and I couldn't risk her having a seizure while out of my sight.

She developed some urinary problems a couple weeks ago and Anti-biotics were prescribed. Further tests showed an enlarged bladder and possible neurological problem all of which were unrecoverable. So Monday we made the hardest decision of our lives and let her go. I am devastated. It is incredible how deeply they embed themselves into our hearts. For the first time in 43 years I am dogless and it is truly painful.

So I will take my own advise that I have given others. The cure to my grief comes with puppy breath. Puppies are never a replacement for a lost Love, but a continuation of the Love story. Which is what it really is. FRANK


----------



## Nostromo

Bonz54, Sorry for your loss. But, things like epilepsy can't be helped. After almost 11 years of faithful companionship, count yourself lucky.

Good luck with your next one!


----------



## Bonz 54

Nostromo said:


> Bonz54, Sorry for your loss. But, things like epilepsy can't be helped. After almost 11 years of faithful companionship, count yourself lucky.
> 
> Good luck with your next one!


OH believe me I do count myself Lucky. And the search has already begun. Thanks for the kind words. FRANK


----------



## Biggbear

Bonz 54 said:


> My Sweet Megan
> 
> She was born August 12 th, 2007 and it was Love at first sight. We already had her Aunt Maggie and Loved her so much we went back to the breeder and got Megan. I had read Everything I could find on Epilepsy, which Maggie had. Her Elhew ancestry declared she would be a great Grouse dog and she was. The Epilepsy didn't rear it's ugly head until she was four and a half, which is late. I thought we were really in the clear. That proved not to be so.
> 
> She did prove to be the sweetest dog I have ever had the privilege to know and the bravest spirit. She took all the seizures in stride and there were MANY of them. 4 medications 3 times a day did keep them at bay for a while. She absolutely LOVED everyone. In the almost 11 years of her life I heard her bark maybe 6 times. At our previous house we had extensive flower gardens and she would relentlessly hunt Toads hiding there. She would not do them any harm but would bring them to me with her mouth all foamed up due to the rotten taste they obviously had. But she wouldn't quit.
> 
> It was because of the onset of the Epilepsy that I temporarily stopped Grouse hunting. I will not hunt without a dog and I couldn't risk her having a seizure while out of my sight.
> 
> She developed some urinary problems a couple weeks ago and Anti-biotics were prescribed. Further tests showed an enlarged bladder and possible neurological problem all of which were unrecoverable. So Monday we made the hardest decision of our lives and let her go. I am devastated. It is incredible how deeply they embed themselves into our hearts. For the first time in 43 years I am dogless and it is truly painful.
> 
> So I will take my own advise that I have given others. The cure to my grief comes with puppy breath. Puppies are never a replacement for a lost Love, but a continuation of the Love story. Which is what it really is. FRANK


I just saw this Frank, so sorry to hear about Megan. Glad to hear you're taking your own advice, I'm sure she'll be watching down as the new puppy hits the woods. Take care- Craig


----------



## bigair

goose schatt said:


> I lost all 3 of mine in a fire while out with my family at the Detroit zoo...I know the feeling of devastation and disgust your going through....it’s the worst...first and last thing I think about everyday


Sorry to hear about your misfortune. That is terrible. Hopefully you can pull through. I know I will, its going to take time though. So many unanswered questions. No conclusive reason for her going downhill so fast other then kidney failure. Which is a senior dog affliction. Vet said her kidneys looked like a much older dogs.


----------



## B Smithiers

Lost our 13 month old GSP named Otis Tuesday night. It was very sudden, we were throwing the frisbee for him and his mother, he was his normal hyper self. Two minutes later, he dropped started howling uncontrollably like he was in the worst pain ever and then was gone. Happened right in front of my wife and son, he was like my sons right hand. We are so broken and devastated... I have had and lost several dogs in my life but this is by far the worst, he was so young and had so much promise. After discussing with two different vets we have determined it was mostly likely a brain aneurysm. RIP my friend you are and will be terribly missed.


----------



## Worm Dunker

So sorry that's got to sick do young


----------



## METRO1

Lost one of my best ever yesterday.metros shotgun shelly will be missed.


----------



## Worm Dunker

She was beautiful sorry for your loss I just loss


----------



## METRO1

Thank you


----------



## Double d's

This is Chance, I lost him yesterday after 14 yrs of him being a part of our family. God this hurts. Loosing my dad suddenly a couple months ago now my best freind I’m not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## waxico

Double d's said:


> This is Chance, I lost him yesterday after 14 yrs of him being a part of our family. God this hurts. Loosing my dad suddenly a couple months ago now my best freind I’m not sure how much more I can take.
> View attachment 555159


So sorry DD he looked like a heck of a companion.


----------



## waxico

METRO1 said:


> Lost one of my best ever yesterday.metros shotgun shelly will be missed.
> View attachment 543959


Such a pretty girl...so proud of her accomplishment that day. I feel your pain....


----------



## Worm Dunker

Sorry for your lost. Remember the good times with him helps through the bad time


----------



## Nostromo

Double d's said:


> This is Chance, I lost him yesterday after 14 yrs of him being a part of our family. God this hurts. Loosing my dad suddenly a couple months ago now my best freind I’m not sure how much more I can take.
> View attachment 555159


I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## upnut

The Long Last Trail....










R.I.P. Wilson 12/1/2006 to 7/21/2020

"All he ever wanted was his ears scratched...." Faithful friend and companion, goodbye...
Scott B.


----------



## Dish7

upnut said:


> The Long Last Trail....
> 
> View attachment 557567
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Wilson 12/1/2006 to 7/21/2020
> 
> "All he ever wanted was his ears scratched...." Faithful friend and companion, goodbye...
> Scott B.


Sorry for your loss. Beautiful pic though.

Sometimes I think that I should "unwatch" this thread.


----------



## Nostromo

Sorry for your loss upnut.


----------



## Worm Dunker

He had a good long live should have many good memories


----------



## shotgun12

sorry for all your loses all nice dogs.


----------



## blue2in2001

Nobody truly knows the pain unless it happens to you. My loss happened june 5 2019 and i still look at his grave most days. I have since got another pup to ease the pain but he can never replace my other dog.I must admit time does help though.


----------



## wirehair

blue2in2001 said:


> Nobody truly knows the pain unless it happens to you. My loss happened june 5 2019 and i still look at his grave most days. I have since got another pup to ease the pain but he can never replace my other dog.I must admit time does help though.


AMEN to that


----------



## augustus0603

RIP Jessie 2008-2020 Great bird dog, even better companion. I'll really miss her.


----------



## dmc1651

augustus0603 said:


> RIP Jessie 2008-2020 Great bird dog, even better companion. I'll really miss her.


Sorry for your loss augustus0603.


----------



## waxico

I can't read these...the loss never really goes away....


----------



## Davey Boy

Davey Boy said:


> View attachment 460965
> Last night we lost our Scout. She was an 8 year old Springer Spaniel. She died doing one of her favorite things, playing fetch. I was grilling and she brought me her tennis ball. Because it was dark I got her glow ball,the hollow kind with two holes in it that whistle when you throw it. The second time she brought it back she starting coughing, like a gag. Thinking she had a leaf or grass in her mouth I took dinner in the house and when I stepped outside she was wobbling and couldn't stand up. I scooped her up and laid her on the kitchen floor, my wife got the epipen and I gave Scout two doses but it was already too late. I think she went into anaphylactic shock. We took her to Great Lakes Pet Emergency,but nothing else could be done. Dr. Bullock and the staff were very sympathetic answering our questions and let us stay as long as we wanted with her. She was smart, loyal,determined and fierce and the best bird dog I ever had. Good Girl Scouty!


It has been one year since we lost Scout, we miss her everyday. We spread some of her ashes on our property in Grayling where she would pull apart the wood pile to get at whatever was inside and I put some more where we flushed many a grouse in Gladwin Co. We are training our new Springer, Saige. She is a close hunter and some day, hopefully as good or better than Scout.


----------



## DaveTheNerdGuy

RIP Gauge


----------



## Gracierator

We lost Gracie
12-23-07 - 3-9-21
She was a Great Meat Dog! Loved her kids, Loved her Birds
Her favorites were RGS Fun Runs and Guiding at Tails a Wagging Veterans Hunt


----------



## goose schatt

Gracierator said:


> We lost Gracie
> 12-23-07 - 3-9-21
> She was a Great Meat Dog! Loved her kids, Loved her Birds
> Her favorites were RGS Fun Runs and Guiding at Tails a Wagging Veterans Hunt


hardest part about having a dog no doubt, looks like you gave a her a great life!


----------



## Worm Dunker

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Nostromo

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## wirehair

Great Dogs they are all special. Sorry for all you losses. Reading these stories reminds me that we only get a dozen years with these animals. Pay attention to them.


----------



## WMU05

I lost one of the best friends a guy could have yesterday. He's been my avatar on here for years, and a constant companion in real life for the last 13. I didn't hunt him as much as I, or he, would have liked, but he ended up being one hell of a spoiled family dog. He latched onto a piece of me the day we brought him home and never let go. He took it with him yesterday. My life was immeasurably better because of this guy, but his passing is going to leave a hole. 

RIP Trigger


----------



## Jerry Lamb

WMU05 said:


> I lost one of the best friend's a guy could have yesterday. He's been my avatar on here for years, and a constant companion in real life for the last 13. I didn't hunt him as much as I, or he, would have liked, but he ended up being one hell of a spoiled family dog. He latched onto a piece of me the day we brought him home and never let go. He took it with him yesterday. My life was immeasurably better because of this guy, but his passing is going to leave a hole.
> 
> RIP Trigger
> View attachment 766583
> 
> 
> View attachment 766584
> 
> 
> View attachment 766585
> 
> 
> View attachment 766586


He was a good boy. Sorry man...


----------



## Nostromo

WMU05 said:


> I lost one of the best friend's a guy could have yesterday. He's been my avatar on here for years, and a constant companion in real life for the last 13. I didn't hunt him as much as I, or he, would have liked, but he ended up being one hell of a spoiled family dog. He latched onto a piece of me the day we brought him home and never let go. He took it with him yesterday. My life was immeasurably better because of this guy, but his passing is going to leave a hole.
> 
> RIP Trigger
> View attachment 766583
> 
> 
> View attachment 766584
> 
> 
> View attachment 766585
> 
> 
> View attachment 766586


It's always a tough time letting go. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kek25

Davey Boy said:


> View attachment 606945
> View attachment 606947
> View attachment 606945
> View attachment 606947
> 
> It has been one year since we lost Scout, we miss her everyday. We spread some of her ashes on our property in Grayling where she would pull apart the wood pile to get at whatever was inside and I put some more where we flushed many a grouse in Gladwin Co. We are training our new Springer, Saige. She is a close hunter and some day, hopefully as good or better than Scout.


Just saw this post. Sorry for your loss, Dave.

Your Grayling neighbor.

Keith


----------



## Davey Boy

Thanks Keith, hope to see you this summer in person and not just on the game cam!


----------



## hda31

First dog I’ve owned on my own passed on last night. The earth tone chair was his at Camp, it’ll sit open until another decides to claim it, bummer of a day, thankful for the fun and feathers he gave me.


----------



## Erik

My best friend went to heaven on july 12th. Yesterday was the 1st day since he passed that I made it a whole day without crying at least a little bit. 
I keep seeing shadows and hearing things and thinking he's still there. He was constantly by my side. So much so that I would trip over him sometimes.
The other night I had a dream and he was in it. Just showed up and I was petting him. Felt so real. I said what are you doing here? I sort of knew I was dreaming but he was there. It felt real. He reached up and licked my face and then he was gone again. 

I love you Eli!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Erik said:


> My best friend went to heaven on july 12th. Yesterday was the 1st day since he passed that I made it a whole day without crying at least a little bit.
> I keep seeing shadows and hearing things and thinking he's still there. He was constantly by my side. So much so that I would trip over him sometimes.
> The other night I had a dream and he was in it. Just showed up and I was petting him. Felt so real. I said what are you doing here? I sort of knew I was dreaming but he was there. It felt real. He reached up and licked my face and then he was gone again.
> 
> I love you Eli!
> 
> View attachment 780463


Sorry Erik. These posts hurt so much.
You'll feel better someday, and will never forget your buddy.


----------



## shaffe48b

Annie Spring Hope Oakley passed away tonight at the age of 10. I didn't know she had cancer until today. She was my friend through some of the most challenging times of my life through the Marines, grad school, and three different jobs. She was a pet and welcome visitor loved by all who knew her. She was a diligent bird dog pointing three grouse in 40 minutes less than a week before she died.

I didn't always show it at the end paying too much attention to my younger dog but I loved her greatly. I don't even know if I can hunt anymore. I knew it was coming in the next few years but it happened too sudden and too now. I just hope she remembered me for the good times and not my many failings as a owner.


----------



## homemadespud

shaffe48b said:


> Annie Spring Hope Oakley passed away tonight at the age of 10. I didn't know she had cancer until today. She was my friend through some of the most challenging times of my life through the Marines, grad school, and three different jobs. She was a pet and welcome visitor loved by all who knew her. She was a diligent bird dog pointing three grouse in 40 minutes less than a week before she died.
> 
> I didn't always show it at the end paying too much attention to my younger dog but I loved her greatly. I don't even know if I can hunt anymore. I knew it was coming in the next few years but it happened too sudden and too now. I just hope she remembered me for the good times and not my many failings as a owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795818


Sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## blue2in2001

shaffe48b said:


> Annie Spring Hope Oakley passed away tonight at the age of 10. I didn't know she had cancer until today. She was my friend through some of the most challenging times of my life through the Marines, grad school, and three different jobs. She was a pet and welcome visitor loved by all who knew her. She was a diligent bird dog pointing three grouse in 40 minutes less than a week before she died.
> 
> I didn't always show it at the end paying too much attention to my younger dog but I loved her greatly. I don't even know if I can hunt anymore. I knew it was coming in the next few years but it happened too sudden and too now. I just hope she remembered me for the good times and not my many failings as a owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795818


sorry for your loss. try to remember good times.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

shaffe48b said:


> Annie Spring Hope Oakley passed away tonight at the age of 10. I didn't know she had cancer until today. She was my friend through some of the most challenging times of my life through the Marines, grad school, and three different jobs. She was a pet and welcome visitor loved by all who knew her. She was a diligent bird dog pointing three grouse in 40 minutes less than a week before she died.
> 
> I didn't always show it at the end paying too much attention to my younger dog but I loved her greatly. I don't even know if I can hunt anymore. I knew it was coming in the next few years but it happened too sudden and too now. I just hope she remembered me for the good times and not my many failings as a owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795818


She was a good girl, and loved her dad very much.


----------

